# What to do?



## katies (May 19, 2015)

6 months ago I decided to become a fitness trainer, of sorts. Eight of us signed up to complete the training and we grew very close. The trainer owned a business which we all hoped to work for although she didn’t promise us anything. The hard thing about this is that out of 8 of us, 2 of us are regularly on the schedule. The others feel badly about not being part of the team and let down they didn’t “make it,” although they could work elsewhere because we all graduated. One is a very very close friend of mine. 

Thing is, I went into this with eyes wide open. I was more experienced going in and studied my a$$ off. I was prepared every single time I had to lead a class because I knew it was a job interview. No one is surprised about the two that got the job nod, but they have distanced themselves from us. I hustled for other jobs around the area that were open to the 8 of us as well but now feel guilty about getting those jobs.

This sucks. I was friendly to everyone. I helped everyone.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

wait confused....did you get a job or not ?


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

Lostinthought61 said:


> wait confused....did you get a job or not ?


I am one of the two regularly on the schedule - hired by our trainer.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

so the other 6 did not get a job the two who showed up prepared for every class did....can you see as a trainer why she picked you two and not the others...i'm sorry but the others are either jealous or mad at themselves for not being better prepared.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I think the 6 that weren't picked didn't understand what they were getting themselves into. I looked at it big picture - that she had little to no openings and I'd have to be better than the teachers she already had. I knew it would be really hard. I think the trainer kind of talked people into it because she received 3k from each person and that in and of itself is a business. Some of the trainees had no business doing the training, at least not yet. I had 8 years doing it before I jumped in.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Katies, i not sure there is anything to do, i always find it troubling when those who strive and work hard success, have lazy people hanging on to their coat tails with expectations that they should also succeed by means of association. Sometimes you have to get rid of the dead weight, pun intended ;-)


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Well it's OK to feel a bit down because your friends didn't succeed as you did, but....dont let it be more than "too bad, so sorry". The trainer is running a business, she wants to be successful and to do that she needs to staff the business with the best people she can. You did the work, you proved your worth, be proud of yourself.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

No one cares about you except your parents. Stop trying to be everyones best friend because you worked hard to achieve something.

If the roles were reversed they may have 'said' they were sorry you didnt make it but wouldnt change anything about having the actual job.

Work hard, earn your reward, and move forward. If you try to please everyone you will please no one (including yourself)


----------

